# Housing issues



## Andy55 (Nov 11, 2020)

My wife of 14 years announced whilst on holiday in Oct that she feels out of love with me and wants to separate with a view to it being somewhat instant. 1st this was a bolt from the blue and i am struggling to adjust or comprehend this action, 2nd i cannot financial do the whole rental thing for at least 6 months.
We rent a council home and its her name thats on the rent book with me as a named household member, she has asked me to leave asap, which i cannot do, so my question is am i entitled to remain in the marital home until such time as i move out voluntarily. She is happy for me to continue paying all household bills, and is also secretly in a lot of debt, she says she wants it to be amicable but is making my life a living hell. HELP OR ADVICE Much appreciated


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

There is a good chance your wife has been having an affair. That tends to be the trend when separation comes out of the blue. Regardless, you need to contact a lawyer.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Andy55 said:


> My wife of 14 years announced whilst on holiday in Oct that she feels out of love with me and wants to separate with a view to it being somewhat instant. 1st this was a bolt from the blue and i am struggling to adjust or comprehend this action, 2nd i cannot financial do the whole rental thing for at least 6 months.
> We rent a council home and its her name thats on the rent book with me as a named household member, she has asked me to leave asap, which i cannot do, so my question is am i entitled to remain in the marital home until such time as i move out voluntarily. She is happy for me to continue paying all household bills, and is also secretly in a lot of debt, she says she wants it to be amicable but is making my life a living hell. HELP OR ADVICE Much appreciated



Your W has a boyfriend. Start snooping.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You'll get better help if you keep everything on one thread. 

Not surprisingly, she's had a "past" affair that might not actually be in the past. 


Andy55 said:


> Hi
> My wife of 14 years recently informed me she no longer loves me as a wife, this came as a bolt out of the blue, we have i thought a very strong marriage and have been through several difficult years which we always managed to navigate. She is as distant as distant can be , and is making life as difficult as possible. She wants to separate and for me to leave our home , which financial i cannot do for several months at the earliest. I am still paying all the household bills, contributing to the household chores etc, yet she just treats me with disdain. Im no angel and we have had some difficult times but i have never been abusive , controlling or any other for of abuse. I forgave her a an affair several years ago, and have bailed her out of many a hidden debt because i truly loved her. How can someone switch feelings off like that after 19 years together.
> We are still in the same house which is council owned, she is on the rent book and i am a named family member and she says i have no legal right to remain , is that true !!
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully Received


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Andy55 said:


> My wife of 14 years announced whilst on holiday in Oct that she feels out of love with me and wants to separate with a view to it being somewhat instant. 1st this was a bolt from the blue and i am struggling to adjust or comprehend this action, 2nd i cannot financial do the whole rental thing for at least 6 months.
> We rent a council home and its her name thats on the rent book with me as a named household member, she has asked me to leave asap, which i cannot do, so my question is am i entitled to remain in the marital home until such time as i move out voluntarily. She is happy for me to continue paying all household bills, and is also secretly in a lot of debt, she says she wants it to be amicable but is making my life a living hell. HELP OR ADVICE Much appreciated


Put your big boy pants on and move out. You will have to eventually anyway because the council can't make divorcing people live together! Start saving up. Get two jobs. Move in with someone and pay rent. If you have kids, you'll be paying for them too. If not, once you move out, stop paying her bills one the utility bills are paid for the time you were there and keep paying your share of the credit cards, of course.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

You are under zero obligation to leave unless the laws require you to do so. Never leave the house ESPECIALLY if kids are present, unless of course restraining orders are in effect. Consult an attorney ASAP.


----------

